# Ollie 18 months and new DSLR camera!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Finally was able to get a camera upgrade, went from a Canon Rebel xsi to a t5i... still not the greatest camera but enough camera for me right now, though I do plan to upgrade to a more professional line in a few years. 

Ollie is now 18 months old(I can't believe he'll be two in August!)... he sure has grown up a lot and we've made a lot of headway in some of our training issues we've had(thank you David!), we still have a long way to go but I couldn't have asked for a better first GSD! We've had to take a bit of a break from sports because of my cat having late stage renal failure and very high vet bills but I hope to be back to training in herding this fall.

He's still a lightweight at 66lbs but I love his smaller size! Hope you enjoy. 

Portrait shots








I love this lens!








We found a little snow up in the mountains!


Probably my favorite shot and one I'm most proud of :wub:


Silly boy


I've made a lot of progress with his focus


Oops maybe not


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Great pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Some run and random shots!







Boy loves his frisbees 






He likes to help around the house 




Flickr is being a little weird so sorry if some aren't showing up!


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow, those are some great shots and what a beautiful pup. I guess the camera was a good investment.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Ollie has grown into such a handsome boy. The pictures are awesome


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pics!

He has a stunning face!

My long coat boy is only 58 lbs and he's going to be 3 in May


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

your favorite shot is mine as well, frame worthy for sure. beautiful boy you have there.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> your favorite shot is mine as well, frame worthy for sure. beautiful boy you have there.


Mine too......reminds me of a scene from lassie or littlest hobo......very nice


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

FG167 said:


> Great pics!
> 
> He has a stunning face!
> 
> My long coat boy is only 58 lbs and he's going to be 3 in May


I love Falon, he's a stunner!

With Ollie being half showline I'm pretty happy with his size! But I am hoping to have a pocket rocket like Carma in a few years for IPO(maybe even one of her puppies).


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Great pics. He gets more handsome every time I see him. New camera takes great pictures.


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

He is beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

You know I love Ollie and all of those favorites! The one that's your favorite is mine as well, just absolutely perfect  The black/white one is nice, too! I'm really picky about black/white conversions and I really like that one. 

Also... pssst. I love Falon, too, but Kastle's the dog and Falon's the person


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

TheModestMouse said:


> Wow, those are some great shots and what a beautiful pup. I guess the camera was a good investment.





Rei said:


> You know I love Ollie and all of those favorites! The one that's your favorite is mine as well, just absolutely perfect  The black/white one is nice, too! I'm really picky about black/white conversions and I really like that one.
> 
> Also... pssst. I love Falon, too, but Kastle's the dog and Falon's the person


LOL oops, got them mixed up but you know what I meant! Definitely one of my favorite long coats. :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone it means a lot! I'm still fairly new to photography but I'm loving every second of the learning process and I couldn't have asked for a better muse.  He's become quite the professional at posing for me too and it's done wonders for his 'stay'.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Love Ollie!!! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> Love Ollie!!! :wub:


Thanks! Love your cuties too! You definitely have one of the cutest Dal's I've seen!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I just LOVE Ollie!! He's so beautiful


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Handsome boy. I love the shot with the whisk.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ollie!!!! Those are really great shots Carrie


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Thanks! Love your cuties too! You definitely have one of the cutest Dal's I've seen!


Thanks! :blush:

I think he's pretty cute too.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

How can you go wrong when you have such a handsome subject  He's such a handsome dude and knows how to work that camera :wub: Great job on the photos!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow beautiful pics! Nikon is better though  He's a handsome boy! Love his dark face.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous pup! He sure is photogenic!


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Great photos!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Piper'sgrl said:


> wow beautiful pics! Nikon is better though  He's a handsome boy! Love his dark face.



Hahaha, most of my friends use Nikon so I'm used to taking flack for having Canon.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

stmcfred said:


> I just LOVE Ollie!! He's so beautiful



Hey that's means a lot coming from you, I love your photography!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. :3 He does know how to work the camera and the camera loves him back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Carriesue said:


>



I know that one is your favorite, and it is a gorgeous shot... this one has to be mine.  That face is priceless.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL I know! I didn't realize their noses could bend like that.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Some new shots 

Perfecting the out, we have not by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Loves his flirt pole!
I haz flirt pole by Carriesue82, on Flickr

<3
Beautiful boy by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Finally got a decent stacked photo!
Stack improving! by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Super shots!!!!! Awesome GSD!!!! Love his mask, and he looks so smart, especially with the whisk, enjoy him!!!! Bob


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

K9POPPY said:


> Super shots!!!!! Awesome GSD!!!! Love his mask, and he looks so smart, especially with the whisk, enjoy him!!!! Bob



Thank you! He is super smart although he's also a stubborn butthead. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Love this guy! The photo of him holding his flirt pole is lovely!


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

My favorite shot is the wisk in the mouth!!!
You could sell that one t some cooking site and make some $$$$.
Such fantastic pics.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Wish I could see the pictures but it says they are not available anymore. I am going to get a felt and looks like canon t6i or Nikon d5500 are the best ones I can afford at the minute. Wanted to see some examples


----------

